# Residential Pricing



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

Means ? Walkers ? 

Take the estimates you got on your house already and divide by the living area?


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

izzy said:


> The pricing must be different in different areas because you can get electrical priced by the sq. ft. all day here in our area. Although this is probably not the most cost efficient or profitable way to price your service. A sq ft price includes no extra bare minimum code compliance.


And this is a typical Kentucky sq. ft. electrical price giver then.









These are two electrical contractors who do not sq. ft. price....


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Someone else do this. I'm tired.


 now thats some funny ch!t right there


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

Some how I new Kentucky was going to take a hit on that one.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

...


----------



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

If you can make money at under $2.50 a square foot, and have a lot of money to finance the jobs untill the houses sell, you should get enough business to make you think you are doing ok for a year or so anyway. That should take you to up the point where the banks forclose on your builders and you are paid the grand sum of $275 in full for your work. Welcome to the wonderful world of residential new construction. Is this what you quit your real job for??? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Leave KY out of it biatch.........


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

stars13bars2 what a coincident the last house I built I was quoted $2.50 the one before that was $2.00


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Ky*

Why does Kentucky make you put in 2 ground rods??


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> Why does Kentucky make you put in 2 ground rods??


Because 250.56 requires it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*ground rod/s*

I just had a long talk today about the subject with an inspector with 30 yrs experience. I'm pretty sure you only need 1 unless they (inspector) proves you don't have 25 ohms. It's really not up to us to prove it. It's up to them to disprove it. Read below and see what you all think.

2005 NEC—250.56

Resistance of Rod, Pipe, and Plate Electrodes.

A single electrode consisting of a rod, pipe, or plate that does not have a resistance to ground of 25 ohms or less shall be augmented by one additional electrode of any of the types specified by 250.52(A)(2) through (A)(7). Where multiple rod, pipe, or plate electrodes are installed to meet the requirements of this section, they shall not be less than 1.8 m (6 ft.) apart.

2008 NEC—250.56

Resistance of Rod, Pipe, and Plate Electrodes.

A single electrode consisting of a rod, pipe, or plate that does not have a resistance to ground of 25 ohms or less shall be augmented by one additional electrode of any of the types specified by 250.52(A)(4) through (A)(8). Where multiple rod, pipe, or plate electrodes are installed to meet the requirements of this section, they shall not be less than 1.8 m (6 ft.) apart.

The requirement for a single electrode that does not have a resistance of 25 ohms or less to be augmented does not apply to any electrodes other than rod, pipe or plate. It is required to augment such an electrode with one additional electrode of any of the types specified by 250.52(A)(4) through 250.52(A)(8) so 250.52(A)(1) for underground metal water pipes, 250.52(A)(2) for metal frame of a building or structure, and 250.52(A)(3) for concrete-encased electrodes were deleted from the list of permissible electrodes to be used for augmenting the rod, pipe or plate electrodes.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

izzy said:


> Some how I new Kentucky was going to take a hit on that one.


Hey, don't take it too personal,, having fun and I love that second picture... I like Kentucky. Pretty place. My oldest sister retired last year after close to 40 years reporting/ writing for the Lexington Herald.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Almost everyone here says you can't ESTIMATE the price by the square foot. I do not Quote a price by the square foot, but I have a good idea what the price is going to be just by looking at the prints, figuring square feet, counting cans, length of service, dedicated circuits, etc. I am usually within 5% of my calculated number.

Different types of construction, ceiling height,home run lengths, pita conditions all affect the square foot price, but you should still know what it is.

When I am finished with each bid, prior to submitting it, I will check it against my first rough estimate. If it is off by much, either high or low, I will review the plans again to justify the difference.


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> Almost everyone here says you can't ESTIMATE the price by the square foot. I do not Quote a price by the square foot, but I have a good idea what the price is going to be just by looking at the prints, figuring square feet, counting cans, length of service, dedicated circuits, etc. I am usually within 5% of my calculated number.
> 
> Different types of construction, ceiling height,home run lengths, pita conditions all affect the square foot price, but you should still know what it is.
> 
> When I am finished with each bid, prior to submitting it, I will check it against my first rough estimate. If it is off by much, either high or low, I will review the plans again to justify the difference.


Bingo! I knew if I waited long enough someone would have the correct answer. Sir, you are 100% absolutely correct. Let's just sticky your answer and we'll never need to discuss this again.


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

stars13bars2 said:


> If you can make money at under $2.50 a square foot, and have a lot of money to finance the jobs untill the houses sell, you should get enough business to make you think you are doing ok for a year or so anyway. That should take you to up the point where the banks forclose on your builders and you are paid the grand sum of $275 in full for your work. Welcome to the wonderful world of residential new construction. Is this what you quit your real job for??? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


My business name is the same as a large, multistate electrical contractor that up until recently wired a couple of thousand new homes a year. My domain name is almost identical to theirs but theirs has a hyphen in it, so consequently I get a lot of email intended for them. Proposals, floor plans, work orders, etc. They have hundreds of electricians and gross millions of dollars each year. They do in fact wire tract homes for $2.50 per foot.


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Hey, don't take it too personal,, having fun and I love that second picture... I like Kentucky. Pretty place. My oldest sister retired last year after close to 40 years reporting/ writing for the Lexington Herald.


I didn't take it personal:laughing::laughing::laughing:. I love living in Kentucky.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

*...and there you have it!*



Zinsco said:


> My business name is the same as a large, multistate electrical contractor that up until recently wired a couple of thousand new homes a year. My domain name is almost identical to theirs but theirs has a hyphen in it, so consequently I get a lot of email intended for them. Proposals, floor plans, work orders, etc. They have hundreds of electricians and gross millions of dollars each year. They do in fact wire tract homes for $2.50 per foot.


Like you said, they have hundreds of guys [that they pay varying rates...]
and a handful of electricians that go around after the kids and [hopefully] catch the worst of the mess ahead of the sheetrockers... and one guy who goes in after all is said and done on the places that problems slipped through .... like:
that traveler cable for the three-ways that didn't get installed,
that jumper between the two receptacles in the dining room and the kitchen that got left out,
that transformer line for the doorbell that got missed,
that dedicated circuit for the microwave/hood,
the dishwaher line that didn't get run,
the dryer line to the second floor that didn't get run because it was gonna be gas,
and on and on and on.... at an average of $2.49 a square foot for the 20 million square feet of house they wire every year.
If you can make a living as a one-man shop independent contractor at $2.49 a square foot [with a 25% materials cost], even without mistakes, more power to you!


----------

